# lesueur's velvet gecko Colour change



## Kimberlyann (Sep 12, 2011)

So i was just cleaning the Gecko's and while i had them in this little tank cleaning theirs the evil one that bites me changed colour, she went almost fully white by the end of it, the one on the left os what colour she usually the dark colour, i was wondering if this is because of stress or a defence thing? 

Sorry about the terrible photo i really must one day buy a good camera (once i stop saving to complete my wish list haha)


----------



## richoman_3 (Sep 12, 2011)

well they usually go paler at night ....
so maybe ... it was night time :O


----------



## mad_at_arms (Sep 12, 2011)

They are nice.
How old are they?


----------



## Kimberlyann (Sep 12, 2011)

Yea it was only 10minutes ago.. She's usually dark 24/7 unless i ever pull her out she goes so pale.
Umm i couldnt tell you the exact age but ive been told they are around 4 (dont quote me thou)

Also, does anyone know if the male is meant to be the size of the females tail? I got given 2 that are meant to be the same age (apprently male and female) and the male is the size of the female's tail (his in a different little tank cause i was scared she would eat him his that little lol) and these are apprently two females??


----------



## GeckoJosh (Sep 13, 2011)

He is about to shed
The darker one is a female, lighter is a male

Males and females are usually the same size


----------



## Bluetongue1 (Sep 13, 2011)

Firstly, I believe you have Robust Velvet Geckoes (_Oedura robusta_).

There is no difference in length between males and females of either species. They ca be readily sexed by the presence or absence of hemipene bulges at the base of the tail, just posterior to the vent. The two shown appear to be female.

The change in colour is an “emotional” response. As was correctly pointed out by richoman most turn light at night and darker during the day. The pigment producing cells have the ability to withdraw pigment, resulting in the loss of colour and pattern. By the sounds of it it is probably stress induced. If that is the one that bites, it is enacting a defensive reaction to you or to being picked up. Guess you need to work on it getting used to seeing you first, then putting your hand near it next and progress very slowly from there.

Blue


----------



## Kimberlyann (Sep 13, 2011)

Ill take a photo of the "male" and the female together and show you the size difference..

So here is the male and one of the female's..I checked them and yea the smaller one is a male and the 2 bigger ones are female but the question is i got told they are the same age.. I was wondering if the male is meant to be that much smaller or if he is just a baby..Thanks


----------



## GeckPhotographer (Sep 13, 2011)

"Firstly, I believe you have Robust Velvet Geckoes (Oedura robusta)." Thanks I was starting to worry that if these were 'definitely' leseurii I had been getting id's wrong for ages. "The change in colour is an “emotional” response. As was correctly pointed out by richoman most turn light at night and darker during the day. The pigment producing cells have the ability to withdraw pigment, resulting in the loss of colour and pattern. By the sounds of it it is probably stress induced." These on the walls of my house are much lighter than the ones pictures almost white, when 'naturally' found on our wooden windowsills they are slightly darker than these, which would suggest to me that they have some level of ability to change presence/absence of pigment to suit environment.


----------



## Kimberlyann (Sep 13, 2011)

Bluetongue1 said:


> Firstly, I believe you have Robust Velvet Geckoes (_Oedura robusta_).



Thank you, sorry i was told they where the Lesueur's

I can understand the colour change as i was cleaning their enclosure and had them in that little tank (not for long)


----------



## Serpentess (Sep 13, 2011)

Kimberlyann said:


> I was wondering if the male is meant to be that much smaller or if he is just a baby..Thanks


Kimberlyann, re-read Blue's post. He has already answered that for you; _"There is no difference in length between males and females..."_


----------



## Kimberlyann (Sep 13, 2011)

Whoops just seen it, i skipped it to see the link..Thank you


----------



## Supra_man87 (Sep 13, 2011)

Are the second lot of photos the same animals that are in the first? The first 2 look like robusta, the first 1 in the second lot looks like lesueurii, and the 2nd one looks like robusta. That may have something to do with the size difference. All the lesueurii I keep are no where near the size of my robusta.


----------



## GeckoJosh (Sep 13, 2011)

I think I should re-word my previous post, they naturally change colour due to a number of reasons, this is no indication of sex or anything else.
The lighter one looks like it has a bulge at he base of the tail so I would say its a male but with that pic I cant tell for sure, the darker one is a female


----------



## Kimberlyann (Sep 13, 2011)

The little one is a male (i checked out his under neither thanks to the link) and the bigger 2 are female.


----------



## Bluetongue1 (Sep 13, 2011)

Supra_man87 is correct. The small one with the regrown tail is an _O. leseurii_ and the size difference is species related. Leseur’s only grow to about 2/3 the length of Robust Velvets. If anything, the robust might grow a little more yet but both are at or near maximum size.

Geckophotographer and Goldmember are both right in saying that there other stimuli they will respond to by changing colour - such as background and state of health. Dragons have a similar capacity to change colour by the same mechanisms.

Great geckoes. Real characters. Enjoy!

Blue


----------



## Kimberlyann (Sep 13, 2011)

So the male is a Leueur's and the female's are Robust's? That would explain the size difference at the same age haha. 

The female that changes colour heaps is the biggest character, always trying to bite me, she managed to leave a mark last night (which lasted only 10minutes  lol) and the darker one is a lot calmer, she doesnt mind being held. I didnt know the male had had his tail re-grown before either, poor little thing, when they where given to me i was told not to grab their tails as they fall off.

Here's a couple more pics just for fun, the first one is the little male the rest are of the one fiesty female


----------



## GeckoJosh (Sep 13, 2011)

Maybe the fact they are biting means they don't like being held lol

Can you put both of the '"females" in a clear tub like a cricket container and take a clear pic of their underside, I have a feeling you may have a pair


----------



## Kimberlyann (Sep 13, 2011)

The only time i hold them in when im cleaning them, or before while i was seeing if they where female or male

I *TRY* and take a photo but i dont think my camera will show it at all


----------



## Reptile_Maniac (Sep 13, 2011)

I also own some O.lesurii! Great looking, friendly geckos. One of my males gave me a little nip once, but apart from that I have not had any trouble with them! They are interesting to watch when stalking their prey!

Wow that female gecko is feisty ! 

I have posted these pics on some other threads but anyway:


----------



## Kimberlyann (Sep 13, 2011)

He is gorgeous love the last pic its like his got a huge smile on his face  a lot like my little male. So turns out the females are just the wrong type


----------



## Reptile_Maniac (Sep 13, 2011)

Yeah, she's a awesome little fellow. Where did you purchase your O.Lesurii from? I don't seem to find them on sale often!


----------



## Kimberlyann (Sep 13, 2011)

A friend that breeds geckos/snakes and everything lol. Are u after more? I can ask for you


----------



## GeckoJosh (Sep 13, 2011)

Kimberlyann said:


> A friend that breeds geckos/snakes and everything lol. Are u after more? I can ask for you


No offence but if your mate can't tell what species he has then I highly doubt he is actually breeding them


----------



## Bluetongue1 (Sep 14, 2011)

Kimberlyann said:


> …..I didnt know the male had had his tail re-grown before either, poor little thing, when they where given to me i was told not to grab their tails as they fall off……


 
Where the zigzag pattern on the back stops, less than a cm or so onto the tail, is where the original tail was broken. This can happen as the result of rough handling or by being attacked by a cage mate or a gecko feeling highly threatened and deliberately ‘throwing’ is tail especially. When young it can occur where a larger cage mate gets very animated when being fed and grabs anything smaller that moves. There are lots of possible scenarios.

A female with attitude! Enough said… LOL.

Thanks for sharing the extra pics, both of you – they’re geat.

Blue


----------

